# ماذا تعرف عن ال Hammering؟



## chopin (1 ديسمبر 2006)

السؤال 
ماذا تعرف عن ال Hammering؟
ما هي؟
اسبابها؟
نتائجها؟
علاجها؟

نرجو من الجميع المشاركة


----------



## waadmazag (26 ديسمبر 2006)

*Hammering*

Hammering normally occurs when both condensate and steam are flowing in the same pipe. There are two types of hammering that could happen in steam systems: 1) steam hammering 2) water hammering. Steam hammering is caused by the creation of the cool area located in the pipes containing saturated steam. This creates slugs of water and low pressure areas along the way which will cause the slugs of water to move very fast to those low pressure areas creating vibration or noise (hammering) whenever come across an elbow or T-shape pipe.

Water hammering is usually caused by condensate accumulation in a pipe that is usually the output of a heating unit. The flowing of the steam thorough the accumulated condensate in such a pipe causes ripples in the water leading to turbulence builds up until the water forms solid masses. These solid masses are driven by the velocity of the steam and it can cause hammering in it two ways as following:

1) As the solid masses of water and the steam strike the first elbow hammering will begin.
2) If the solid masses of water and the steam out of the heat exchange unit are introduced to a flash drum that contains relatively cold water, bubbles flowing along with the steam will implode and cause water hammering.
h


نمواذا تبغى تتعلم زياده جرب الويب سايتات هاذي
_http://www.steamspecialist.com/doe.htm_

http://www.engtips.com/gviewthread.cfm/lev2/16/lev3/58/pid/391/qid/10094
:
_http://www.bellgossett.com/Press/good.htm_



_http://www.hanford.gov/lessons/sitell/ll96/96i062.txt_


----------



## Eng.Foam (10 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلاً


شكراً جزيلا


----------



## sultan0064 (15 يونيو 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله عنا كل خير وبارك الله فيك معلومات مهمه


----------



## REACTOR (16 يونيو 2009)

الاجابة الموجودة هي جزئية فظاهرة Hammering و تسمى الطرق و تظهر في المضخات في حالة وجود غاز مصاحب للسائل الذي يتم ضخة و هي تسبب ضرر كبير لجسم المضخة الداخلي و الريش مع الوقت بالاضافة لنقص الكفاءة اما اسبابها فقال احدهم الاخ waadmazag و هي و جود البخار مع السائل و ان كان هذه حالة خاصة اما السبب الرئيس فهو ان ضغط السحب اكبر من الضغط البخاري للسائل مما يتبب في حالة تمزق للسائل (( بالبلدي المضخة بتشد و السائل مش قادر يتحرك بنفس قدرة المضخة على الشد)) فيتبخر جزء من السائل مسببة ظاهرة الطرق


----------



## محمد الاكرم (16 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

http://www.4shared.com/get/31824183/30e179fd/water_hammer.html

http://www.dft-valves.com/what_is_water_hammer.htm
http://www.water-hammer.com/
http://www.builderswebsource.com/techbriefs/waterhammer.htm#prevention
وفقك اللهhttp://www.builderswebsource.com/techbriefs/waterhammer.htm#prevention


----------



## LIALY (17 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووورين و شكرااااااااااااااا جزيلا Reactor على التوضيح


----------



## REACTOR (17 يونيو 2009)

و اياكم ........

اخونا محمد الاكرم وضع ملف جميل جدا و هو اول رابط بة شرح وافي و ايضا طرق المعالجة لهذه الظاهرة و الصراحة من اراد الاستفادة انزال هذه الملفات و سارفق بعد اذن الاخ الرابط الاول 

و شكرا جزيلا مرة اخرى


----------



## محمد الاكرم (18 يونيو 2009)

reactor قال:


> و اياكم ........
> 
> اخونا محمد الاكرم وضع ملف جميل جدا و هو اول رابط بة شرح وافي و ايضا طرق المعالجة لهذه الظاهرة و الصراحة من اراد الاستفادة انزال هذه الملفات و سارفق بعد اذن الاخ الرابط الاول
> 
> و شكرا جزيلا مرة اخرى


 
شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني اخلص تحية


----------



## محمد الاكرم (18 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شـكــ وبارك الله فيكم ـــرا لك ... لكم مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (9 يوليو 2009)

thankxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sameh halousa (29 أغسطس 2009)

thans for that vi formation


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (7 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا للجميع علي المجهود العظيم


----------



## Eng. hasan (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا*

*شكرا جزيلا للجميع,ذكرتوني بشي حستفاد منه مستقبلا.
*


----------



## abu bassam (20 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
جزاك الله خير وصحه .. والمعلومات مفيدة ..


----------

